

Turn you PBX into a full fledged VoIP dialer: WombatDialer 0.9 released - kimi
http://blog.wombatdialer.com/post/118693102176/wbt090

======
l3nz
We use Wombat! Nice to see there is a new version out.

~~~
moniker90
Are there timed-out blacklists yet? this is something we have been asking for
a while.

